# Q about housetraining a 6 year old toy



## Anneka (May 31, 2010)

If you have any experience in housetraining an older dog, could you please share your story? How difficult was it? 

Someone is offering us her 6 yo female who was a breeder. She is not housebroken, and I am wondering if I even want to go into this. 

Thank you.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh! What kind of person breeds a bitch (I'm guessing for years) but doesn't go to the trouble to housebreak her? On top of this, I'm guessing that this bitch has not had any other training or proper socialization. 

You could take her on, but training her could be a real challenge. Aren't you currently trying to house break a 7 mth old?


----------



## Anneka (May 31, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Ugh! What kind of person breeds a bitch (I'm guessing for years) but doesn't go to the trouble to housebreak her? On top of this, I'm guessing that this bitch has not had any other training or proper socialization.
> 
> You could take her on, but training her could be a real challenge. Aren't you currently trying to house break a 7 mth old?


That made me wonder too why that toy female has not been housebroken? And you might be right that if she is not housetrained, than she might as well not be properly socialized either. 

Thank you for your thoughts. 

Yes, I am in a process of housetraining a 7 month old right now. Working on two at the same time would probably send me to a psychiatric ward, wouldn't it?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe find out some more information - if this dog is coming from a breeder I would EXPECT it to be housebroken and WELL socialized. Seems sad  Maybe someone else can rescue the dog - sounds like it needs it to me.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm guessing she's lived in a kennel with doggy door. . . or outdoor runs... 

older dogs re very hrd. Fully outside dogs cn be easy- you just never let them do it- and they figure it out quite quick... s outside IS their only option. But if she's been kenneled it cn be much harder


----------



## Anneka (May 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your opinions. 

I found out that she was with someone for one year and then returned to the breeder because her owner was moving somewhere. 

Anyway, I have decided not to get her. I have this strange feeling that it would not work too well.


----------

